# Kindle Fire HD Software Update!



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Various tech news outlets, including Engadget, are reporting that a new software update is rolling out to Kindle Fire HD devices. Included in the update is FreeTime (a child content filter) as well as general fixes.

The OTA update should be sent to your device automatically, but they may be doing this in stages, so it could be a week or so before everyone gets it.

Added: The _current_ software version is 7.1.5. The new update is version 7.2.1 and is now available for download on Amazon's Kindle Fire HD 7" Software Update page. If you don't want to wait for the update to arrive automatically, you can install it yourself. Instructions are on that web page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know.  They talked about Free Time as part of the 8.9HD Fire. . . . . I'm guessing it wasn't quite finalized yet so they just released the HD7 without it.  But the 8.9's are due the end of next month so it makes sense that it'll be available, too, for the smaller ones.

For reference.. . .the system version is 7.1.5


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For reference.. . .the system version is 7.1.5


7.1.5 is the _current_ software version on the 7" Kindle Fire HD...not the soon-to-be-sent update, right? I don't have a Kindle Fire HD, so I can't check it myself. It looks like 7.1.5 was a September update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> 7.1.5 is the _current_ software version on the 7" Kindle Fire HD...not the soon-to-be-sent update, right? I don't have a Kindle Fire HD, so I can't check it myself. It looks like 7.1.5 was a September update.


Right! I posted that so we'd have a benchmark for working out when the update starts to come down.  That one basically came down immediately as soon as I turned on the Fire and it 'phoned home'.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope they fixed the crashing problem, mine is crashing more and more everyday!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Right! I posted that so we'd have a benchmark for working out when the update starts to come down.  That one basically came down immediately as soon as I turned on the Fire and it 'phoned home'.


Very good. I just added that info to my original post. I'm glad you mentioned it!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool, great to know!  I hope they fix the bottom toolbar problem I've been having.  Every once in a while the bottom bar's icon gets shoved over to the left side.  The only way I could fix it is by restarting the device.  But overall experience has been good, so looking forward to a good update


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

While working on my Fire HD tonight I noticed that the Kindle Free Time app was on it now, so I checked what software version it was running...7.2.1. It updated all by itself!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  So "very soon" really did mean Very Soon!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> While working on my Fire HD tonight I noticed that the Kindle Free Time app was on it now, so I checked what software version it was running...7.2.1. It updated all by itself!


Thanks for the new version number. I just added that to my original post.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! They are moving right along. Mine has the update.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

The update is on the website now. I just downloaded and installed it manually. They have a wireless sync download method, but I couldn't get it to work for me. Guessing the server is busy. The ability to turn off the suggestions line under the carousel is included in the update, which I am very pleased about. I've already turned it off. I could be wrong, but the screen looks even sharper after the update. That could be in contrast to my laptop, which has a really dirty screen. Should probably do something about that.   No problems with the installation, but the download is not fast.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

khrunner said:


> The update is on the website now. I just downloaded and installed it manually. They have a wireless sync download method, but I couldn't get it to work for me. Guessing the server is busy. The ability to turn off the suggestions line under the carousel is included in the update, which I am very pleased about. I've already turned it off. I could be wrong, but the screen looks even sharper after the update. That could be in contrast to my laptop, which has a really dirty screen. Should probably do something about that.  No problems with the installation, but the download is not fast.


Thanks! I updated my original post to reflect that the 7.2.1 update is now available for manual installation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. Mine came down. . . .I was having sluggishness so I put it down for a while thinking that might be what was happening and, sure enough, next time I picked it up it was on 7.2.1

Now. . .how do we get to this Free Time and tell it toggle 'off' the suggestions?  Not that I need either one. . .just want to test it out. . . . .All I'm finding are the parental controls that were there before.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

To turn off recommendations its under Settings/Applications "Amazon Home Recommendations".

I can't find FreeTime either. Its not with Parental Controls as far as I can tell. FreeTime is a App, Its actually called "Kindle FreeTime" under Apps/Device. I did an Amazon KindleChat, took a few minutes for the rep & I to find it. I was looking under settings at first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! Gotcha. . . . .

I'm not particularly dumb about these things so I'm sort of feeling like there should have been something that popped up on my Fire to tell me these things. OTOH, I didn't look too hard as I don't _particularly_ care about either one. 

'Kay. . . . .turned off the recs. Problem is then there's nothing that replaces it so I'll probably just leave 'em because it looks kind of bare without anything down there.

Don't really NEED Free Time. . . . found it but I'm not sure I want to bother playing with it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I noticed something that I think is new....at least I never noticed it before. Whatever book is in the forefront of the carousel, if it has the xray feature available for that book, it displays at the bottom of the screen... to the left of the recommendations by Amazon. If the book does not have that feature, then it just shows the recommendations as usual. I don't use the xray feature much, but mainly because I forget to look for it. This is kind of handy to have it displayed at the bottom.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I noticed something that I think is new....at least I never noticed it before. Whatever book is in the forefront of the carousel, if it has the xray feature available for that book, it displays at the bottom of the screen... to the left of the recommendations by Amazon. If the book does not have that feature, then it just shows the recommendations as usual. I don't use the xray feature much, but mainly because I forget to look for it. This is kind of handy to have it displayed at the bottom.


Yes. . . .I'm pretty sure that's new, too. . . . . it's got it for albums and movies, too, if enabled.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

""Free Time" appeared on my FIre HD yesterday, so I guess I got the update? I'll have to check the version.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Well...I haven't gotten the update yet, but according to Amazon's site: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201016350

The new features are:

Kindle FreeTime, a tablet experience just for kids allowing parents to set daily screen time limits, and give access to appropriate content for each child.
A setting so customers can control whether or not personalized recommendations appear below the carousel on the device homepage.
Ability for customers to set the default device language to one of six languages, including English (US), English (UK), German, French, Italian, and Spanish.


Those with the update...What does the second item do? It says you can control whether or not personalized recommendations appear on the carousel. Does that turn that feature off?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zero said:


> Those with the update...What does the second item do? It says you can control whether or not personalized recommendations appear on the carousel. Does that turn that feature off?





Ann in Arlington said:


> 'Kay. . . . .turned off the recs. Problem is then there's nothing that replaces it so I'll probably just leave 'em because it looks kind of bare without anything down there.


Yes. Per Ann's earlier comment, quoted above, the row with the recommendations disappears and nothing takes its place.

Note that the recommendations row also provides data about apps that are in the center focus position, and apparently gives X-Ray information for the item in the focus position if available. So you may lose more by turning off the recommendations than you gain.

Betsy


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't received the update....do I just wait and it will show up eventually?  I can't remember what I did before.....


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

wavesprite said:


> I haven't received the update....do I just wait and it will show up eventually? I can't remember what I did before.....


If you want to either start the automatic download yourself by syncing or manually download the update to your computer and then transfer to Kindle via USB, you can find the step-by-step instructions on Amazon's Kindle Fire HD 7" Software Update page. If you have any questions, just ask here and someone will try to help.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

My update finally came!  I wonder if its because I left it charging yesterday....either way, glad its in!  Now to play with some features


----------



## yourkrishna (Jul 24, 2012)

Amazon has a habit of rolling out tablet software updates without requiring.While stating the software upgrade, Amazon also mentioned that the Amazon kindle Fire HD is the best-selling product across all of Amazon’s globally .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Zero said:


> My update finally came! I wonder if its because I left it charging yesterday....either way, glad its in! Now to play with some features


It downloads any time but only installs while it's sleeping . . .so, yeah. . . .if you left it charging and not using it that's probably when it installed!

FWIW none of the new features are huge to me, but the Free Time app will be great for those who want to give their kids one. And I expect a lot of people will disable the recommendations row.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to share that I found something that the update fixed which is a definitely plus for me.  

Previously, my bluetooth keyboard would frequently 'stutter' when used with the HD -- so if I wasn't careful IIII'd gettttt    sommmmmethinnngggggg likeeee thiiiiis..........  

I did NOT have that problem with my Xoom tablet.  

Since the update, the stuttering has not been a problem -- so they clearly fixed whatever in the BT transmitter/receiver that was the issue.  Makes the BT keyboard much more enjoyable to use.


----------

